# Pre SHTF/WROL Prepper...Dating?



## November_Ninth (Jan 3, 2017)

I don't know if this get's talked about often or not but I haven't seen it, how to preppers find a date?? I mean post :shtf2: it might be easier depending on the situation, maybe after a Nuclear war or something for repopulation. But what about now? I know it shouldn't have to be this way but in my life I could never date someone who is a Democrat, Libtard or Left wing at all, sleep with? yes but not for anything long term. But that's just the normal stuff, prepping could even be really odd with some Right wing people too so how does someone find ladies that won't think you're crazy for having 10 guns, a room just made for food and won't be all "Omg I just...Totally..Broke my nail"? vract: 


Because from what I see I don't know of any ladies who aren't taken already, also it seems a lot are at an older age too. I'm 20 so 30 is like my highest age for LTR before it starts to feel odd, 32 Max though.

So just wondering if anyone else is having a hard time with this and if any of the guys with the Top secret blueprints on how to get a date while being a prepper (Not dating, yes we know be nice, charming and try not to fart) could share them that would be cool too.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

It seem simple to me. If you have 10 guns and she:
a) Thinks you're a Rambo wannabe, ditch her.
b) Thinks you're a rookie collector, keep her.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

When you date someone, prepping should never be part of the conversation. I think you should play your prepping a lot closer to the vest than you seem to do. Family members, girlfriends, co-workers should not know that you prep. It could quickly come back to haunt you. The fact that you own a number of guns should be kept a secret from these people. For sure a food storage should be kept a secret. If down the road during normal conversation you find that a friend or relative or even someone you have dated for months is like minded on topics of politics or current events then you could slowly open up to them on the fact that you own a weapon. Stored food should be one of the last things you open up to anyone that you aren't married to. If you are out on a date you should keep the conversation pretty mainstream. NEVER discuss politics on a first date. Or religion unless you don't want a second date. LOL.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I met my wife over thirty-five years ago. The word prepper didn't exist then but I had been one for all my life. Prepping and guns were not a topic of discussion. It's not that I avoided the topic, it just was not the focus of my life, it was just my way of life. I took her out shooting and fishing. These were not her things but she enjoyed doing things with me. Today she is far more involved in prepping, not because she is convinced but because it pleases me.

When the time comes you will find someone. She will not be perfect but she will accept your imperfections. She will come to understand that prepping is what you do to protect her and your kids. Perhaps, if you're lucky, she will become a prepper. 

I know that prepping is new, exciting, and you want to share it with everyone. Don't. Right now it is like those shinny new shoes that you strut around in showing them off. Soon enough it will become like those favorite old shoes that you slip into without a second thought. Just live your life, keep learning, keep prepping, and keep having a good time.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

ZoomZoom said:


> It seem simple to me. If you have 10 guns and she:
> a) Thinks you're a Rambo wannabe, ditch her.
> b) Thinks you're a rookie collector, keep her.


Or if she goes into detail about why each of your guns is a good choice that means she really likes you.
If she says "That's all the guns you have?" Then maybe think twice because she will cost you a lot in 'upkeep'.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

hiwall said:


> Or if she goes into detail about why each of your guns is a good choice that means she really likes you.
> If she says "That's all the guns you have?" Then maybe think twice because she will cost you a lot in 'upkeep'.


LOL, Hiwall,
My husband tells me he knew he was going to marry me when he heard me say you can never have too many guns or too much ammunition!

:kiss:


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Where you meet them can be important. For instance if you join the local CERT that might help. If you meet them in a gun store or on the fishing isle that would help. If they are wearing a PITA shirt run. You get the picture.

I saw a quote the other day that cracked me up. It said a relationship is like farting, if you have to strain it is probably shit.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I GOT A GUN FOR MY FIRST WIFE
(It was the best trade I've ever made)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Farmersonly.com


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Any prepper, outdoor, bushcraft meet up groups in your area? Try finding one on meetup.com. Might be a good way to meet like minded folks and hopefully a cool girl into outdoor activities.


----------



## AmmoSgt (Apr 13, 2014)

I don't understand why you or anybody looking for a date has to be a prepper.. It's just a label, why can't you just be a normal guy who likes hiking, camping, hunting, fishing, trapping, finding really cool neat wild edibles and cooking gourmet meals of trout almandine. or brazed squirrel with a side of wild asparagus or roasted chicken of the woods mushrooms with a purslane, chickweed, and violet salad .. all gathered and prepared loving by yourself with a nice homemade muscadine wine served on a table with chairs you made from logs and branches you found, and covered by a table cloth you sewed yourself... like any normal person.

here try some of these recipes http://hungerandthirstforlife.blogspot.com/ http://honest-food.net/wild-game/ http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/course/dinner-recipes/wild-game-recipes http://the3foragers.blogspot.com/

and don't forget the Champaign wild berry medley for desert DUH!

Save the roasted rattlesnake with bacon and baby home grown potatoes until at least the third date... timing is everything, hmm maybe the sweet and sour tempura battered rattlesnake with orange marmalade and soy sauce poached asparagus sprinkled with sesame seeds with a wild blossom salad http://www.eattheweeds.com/edible-flowers-part-one/ honey mustard salad dressing for the third date would be better.. save the roasted rattkesnake until you are engaged ..


----------



## November_Ninth (Jan 3, 2017)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Any prepper, outdoor, bushcraft meet up groups in your area? Try finding one on meetup.com. Might be a good way to meet like minded folks and hopefully a cool girl into outdoor activities.


Thanks I will try it sometime maybe


----------



## November_Ninth (Jan 3, 2017)

jnrdesertrats said:


> Where you meet them can be important. For instance if you join the local CERT that might help. If you meet them in a gun store or on the fishing isle that would help. If they are wearing a PITA shirt run. You get the picture.
> 
> I saw a quote the other day that cracked me up. It said a relationship is like farting, if you have to strain it is probably shit.


Lmfao :lolsmash:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

the walking dead series is a great way to covertly bring prepping (responsibility for ones well being) into a conversation. Zombies seems to open peoples mind to possibilities.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

I found my wife on an online dating service. Her introductory paragraph just blew me away! She was so different and talked about foraging, gardening and other items of mutual interest. The only thing I find difficult regarding online dating is actually spending time with the other person to get to know them. Often the best choices live far away. Also be aware that people aren't always what they portray themselves to be so get to know them well.

Incidentally, I have several friends who did the farmers only thing and found very few who were actually farmers. I quickly ran a search on another tab and there are lots of dating sites for preppers and survivalists. There are a lot more women leaning that direction than there used to be and many have the same complaint the guys do ... the best are already taken. 

And while I wouldn't open up to a stranger on the first meeting about being a prepper/survivalist I wouldn't keep it quiet too long either (same with politics and religion). I wouldn't make it like an employment application but there are subtle ways to determine rather quickly what a person's interests are. Life is too short to waste it on people who don't share your goals in life.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I already spotted the problem..having to resort to a prepper(I call it stockpiling) site to get dating advice.
THAT would turn me off right there if I WAS a female, 20+ year old stockpiler.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

Why not ask here? This community has a wealth of knowledge and he got some good inputs. I think it took insight to admit he even needed advice. Finding a suitable mate is kind of the ultimate prep.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Just take out an ad on Craigslist. I'm sure you will get what you want if you run the right advertisement.

WANTED GIRL WITH ASSETS

PREFERRED APPLICANT MUST HAVE:
EIGHT TO TEN AR15 RIFLES
10,000 ROUNDS OF .223/5.56
TRUNKS FULL OF MEDICAL GEAR
EIGHT TO TEN 9MM OR .45 HANDGUNS
5000 ROUNDS OF 9MM OR .45 AMMO HOLLOW POINT PREFERRED
2 YEARS WORTH OF LONG TERM FOOD STORAGE
NUMEROUS ACRES OF OFF GRID LAND PREFERABLY HIGH GROUND WITH SPRING OR WELL
BUSHCRAFT SKILLS OR SURVIVAL SKILLS
MUST BE OF A CONSERVATIVE MINDSET
MUST KNOW HOW TO SEW AND DARN SOCKS
MUST BE OK WITH MILITARY MREs.
MUST KNOW HOW TO CLEAN FISH AND GAME

WOMEN WITH SPECIAL FORCES TRAINING MOVE TO THE FRONT OF THE LINE.

MUST BE LOVING AND CARING

PLEASE INCLUDE PHOTO
NO PIC NO REPLY


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

tirediron said:


> the walking dead series is a great way to covertly bring prepping (responsibility for ones well being) into a conversation. Zombies seems to open peoples mind to possibilities.


zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:zombies:


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Last Outlaw...sounds like a lazy prepper looking for a gal with all the good stuff. I'd respond with a photo, and ask what he had to bring to the table.


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

AmishHeart said:


> Last Outlaw...sounds like a lazy prepper looking for a gal with all the good stuff. I'd respond with a photo, and ask what he had to bring to the table.


Don't you know that you NEVER use your own photo on Craigslist?


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Craigslist. Ha.
Our middle child, our son, loves to look over Craigslist and pick up dinner. Rabbits, Roosters, Ducks...the free ones. He just doesn't tell them they're for dinner.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

One of the contestants on ALONE is a homesteader and ran a CL ad to find his wife. You never know!


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Take a map of the United States. Fold it in half East Coast to West coast. Fold in in half again the same way. Open it up. Go to a town of less than 10,000 people in a state that is in the two middle sections. Join a church there. You'll find a lot of women there that probably have better skills than you do.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> Take a map of the United States. Fold it in half East Coast to West coast. Fold in in half again the same way. Open it up. Go to a town of less than 10,000 people in a state that is in the two middle sections. Join a church there. You'll find a lot of women there that probably have better skills than you do.


This! This right here is genius!


----------

